# My First Fatty



## crazyq (Feb 8, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## smokeymagoo (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks Good,

How did you like it. I am a fatty lover. They are great at B-fast.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 8, 2014)

Loved it. Makes an awesome breakfast sammich. Haha


----------



## smokeyjman (Mar 6, 2014)

Where do yall get or how do you make the "meat burrito" part? And how do i learn to make a bacon weave?

I need Fatty 101


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh yeah, that looks real good!  I love them fatties and meat loafs .......


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

smokeyJman said:


> Where do yall get or how do you make the "meat burrito" part? And how do i learn to make a bacon weave?
> 
> I need Fatty 101


Just do a quick search for fatty and another for bacon weave.  Good tutorials here.  The meat is essentially any ground meat usually rolled out inside a gallon bag then rolled around the fillings.  Teh bacon is an option, I've done them with and without.  There is a good tutorial on the forum for he weave, once you do it you'll catch on very quickly and just whip them out.


----------



## crazyq (Mar 6, 2014)

yes as Frog said above, LOTS of tutorials out there on the forums and on Youtube. 

i don't like all the peppers and such so i went with sausage, fried bacon bits, and a couple different types of cheeses.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

CrazyQ said:


> yes as Frog said above, LOTS of tutorials out there on the forums and on Youtube.
> 
> i don't like all the peppers and such so i went with sausage, fried bacon bits, and a couple different types of cheeses.


Yep, sometimes simpler is better.  I've done just burger with cheese inside, nice and smoky cheeseburgers ..... one of my favorites is burger wrapped around finely chopped mushrooms and onions with a healthy dose of swiss cheese.  Wrap it in bacon, smoke it nicely and slice off thick Mushroom Bacon Swiss Burgers.  MMMMM, getting hungry ........


----------



## smokeyjman (Mar 6, 2014)

I read the sticky. Do you leave the syran Wrap on during the cook???


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

smokeyJman said:


> I read the sticky. Do you leave the syran Wrap on during the cook???


Nope, you want to have that off there.  Don't roll any saran wrap or wax paper inside when you're rolling it either ......


----------



## eddisabledvet (Mar 6, 2014)

That looks amazing and I just learned what a fatty is.  I was going to put some burgers in and smoke them.  I was going to put two patties together and stuff it full of cheese and onion.  That way, all the cheese and onion is sealed inside the burger until you bite into it. 

But I am going to have to go get a bunch of hamburger and bacon now.  Do you use regular sliced bacon or thick?


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

EdDisabledVet said:


> That looks amazing and I just learned what a fatty is.  I was going to put some burgers in and smoke them.  I was going to put two patties together and stuff it full of cheese and onion.  That way, all the cheese and onion is sealed inside the burger until you bite into it.
> 
> But I am going to have to go get a bunch of hamburger and bacon now.  Do you use regular sliced bacon or thick?


I've used thick, thin and none, just depends on how much bacon you want.  After a breakfast of bacon and eggs, lunch with a BLT, bacon wrapped ABTs to snack on, some fatties wrapped in bacon for dinner I get to a point where I feel like I should back off on bacon, don't want to, but when my arteries are all plugged up it's time to slow down.


----------



## crazyq (Mar 6, 2014)

i tend to like the thinner cause it crisp up better. at least for me thats how its happened.


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2014)

That is a stellar fattie. Great pictures that make me want to eat right now. She Who Must Be Obeyed is looking strangely at me as I drool on my keyboard!

Disco


----------

